# Llama meat.



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Has anyone fed Llama? I'm thinking about ordering half a Llama, getting it in 15-20 lbs chunks, around a $1/lb, maybe some organ, lungs and bones. It is grass and hay fed with no antibiotics and hormones.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I've eaten llama and is boooooring, give me cattle anyday. Except for that, and I don't think the dogs will care, it's a very healthy meat with a high protein and low fat content.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'd go for it!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

$1/lb?!?!? Do they ship?? Got anyone in Florida doing that deal? 

Just another reason for me to raise llamas someday....


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm getting at least 85 lbs of llama plus some organ and hopefully some bones for $100. Woohoo.


----------

